# Petrol prices



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

How much are you paying.

Someone on a site OH goes on, has just paid over £8 for a gallon on the M1


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Don’t know about per gallon. OH managed to fill up when he had to go to Swindon and got diesel for 1.49 a litre, here it was about 1.54 at the time, gone up even more since. Just as well we don’t use the cars much


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

£1.50 petrol
£1.52 diesel 

Friday, when I filled up in Sainsbury's in bury st edmunds, it was £1.44
Guess I'm going to have to put son's petrol money up


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

The Hungarian government has capped the petrol price to 479 HUF which at today's exchange rate is 99p a litre.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Some places near here have gone up to £1.69.9 for diesel. We're currently around £1.54.
I'm probably going to turn into "that" person who tops up regularly to avoid eye watering amounts - which I appreciate makes no difference to overall cost, will just make me feel better .
A guy this morning spent £154 filling up his car :Jawdrop I mean, it was a nice car, but I would want it to do magic tricks if it cost that much to fill!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

We're just over the £1.55 per litre mark around here ( north Surrey) but it seems to be going up on a daily basis.


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

I managed to get some diesel in the West Mids for 148.9, in South Cumbria its around the 156 mark currently.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

£1.49 for diesel at Costco on Saturday.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

London £1.69 for petrol.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad we got ride of our car.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Well.....
£1.55 petrol 
And 
£1.62. diesel
This afternoon
5p rise in just a few hours 
Over £6 a gallon (approx 4.5l to gallon)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I filled up yesterday at my local independent garage, it was £1.47 earlier last week when I drove past, but had gone down to £1.46 yesterday. 
It's almost always cheaper than the supermarkets but it'll likely shoot up once tourist season gets going.
The garage in the next village was £1.49 on Friday & £1.54 today.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm not sure what it is here tbh. I fill my van up with diesel regularly but since I don't have to pay for it, I don't check the price!

I use my car so rarely that I put a tenner in every now and then but it's something I have to purchase so it matters very little what the price is. It's not like I can cut down using it, the bloody thing is always complaining the battery is low as it just sits on the drive.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I have to drive but at least can claim mileage which covers some of it. Last week the petrol station in my village was £1.44 and today it was £1.55. The one in town was £1.61.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

With all these increases everything will be going up as lorries have to pay more, than the manufacturing costs go up it's not just petrol we'll be paying more for it's everything we buy, food, clothing even silly things like the TV times will all be going as fuel costs more, bread will go up as wheat prices go up as well.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> bread will go up as wheat prices go up as well.


Over the last few weeks I have been slowly filling my freezer with bread. I think bread wheat will be a very expensive commodity by summer and our climate doesn't tend to grow good quality wheat


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Over the last few weeks I have been slowly filling my freezer with bread. I think bread wheat will be a very expensive commodity by summer and our climate doesn't tend to grow good quality wheat


There is some grown for bread, but you're right most has to be imported. Canadian wheat is one of the best for bread. Having said that I used to buy big sacks of flour, the white was Canadian, from a flour mill that ground the wheat, the whole meal or brown flours were British grown.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Glad we got ride of our car.


The problem is, with the rise in fuel, everything else goes up too. Then, when fuel goes down, all the other prices stay up. I really don't know how people live now. I am really struggling and it's just me and the cats. The gas prices go up 20 or 30 cents a day. Every day. There was an article in our local paper about how "good for local governments" this is, because of all the sales tax revenue. Can you imagine? Who thinks like that?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m so sad for everyone. It’s awful. The cost of living rises are crazy, every time I go out the food prices have increased. Petrol is 156p here now, my car (fiesta) is now over £20 more to fill up. Gosh when I think it was 99p in late lockdown, almost to encourage people to drive! 

I’m lucky in that if I don’t go out, I don’t really care if I have to stay home, as long as I can see people. I have no need for new clothes, I’ve got lots. I’ve got enough fabric to keep me entertained in the sewing department for a long time. We can’t go away anyway because of Oscar. Food and Oscar are my biggest expenses. It’s very noticeable though, the extra expense, some people will be making tough choices.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

We have diesel, at BP garage, at £1.93 today
That is, for them, a 40p increase in three days
The petrol station I use, Sainsbury's, has just hit £1.55 for petrol
yet same petrol station in bury st edmunds, is charging £1.49 ( I refuse to say £1.48.9)
Surely Sainsbury's buy as a 'whole' not per individual station
Therefore I can only assume our Sainsbury's are price gouging/profiteering, as they know they're still the cheapest in town
And
Know that, unless people have to go elsewhere, as I do, they have us over a barrel


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy Paws2 said:


> With all these increases everything will be going up as lorries have to pay more, than the manufacturing costs go up it's not just petrol we'll be paying more for it's everything we buy, food, clothing even silly things like the TV times will all be going as fuel costs more, bread will go up as wheat prices go up as well.


Thats where it will hit me as I dont have a car. Although as I have just bought a breadmaker apparently its much cheaper to make bread then buy it!
Honestly the way things are going makes me very glad that I live way below my means and have always enjoyed living a very cheap lifestyle.
Must be horrible though if you are a pensioner on a fixed income or trying to raise a young family and already needing every penny you have. I feel like this could push us into a depression like US had in the 1930s.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Thats where it will hit me as I dont have a car. Although as I have just bought a breadmaker apparently its much cheaper to make bread then buy it!
> Honestly the way things are going makes me very glad that I live way below my means and have always enjoyed living a very cheap lifestyle.
> Must be horrible though if you are a pensioner on a fixed income or trying to raise a young family and already needing every penny you have. I feel like this could push us into a depression like US had in the 1930s.


Just a heads up,
Theres lots of recipes, online, that use a bread maker to make seitan from vwg

Edit to add example of recipe 
https://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=574050


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Must be horrible though *if you are a pensioner on a fixed income o*r trying to raise a young family and already needing every penny you have. I feel like this could push us into a depression like US had in the 1930s.


That's what worries us, this years pension rise was worthless with the rent going up and the gas and electric prices, then there is the water and the council tax all going up, and the costs of food at the supermarket, it's all very worrying.

I've stopped a having the heating on in the morning and keeping low during the afternoon than turning it up in the evening, I should be keeping warm with my health problems as I am sitting most of the day can't keep walking round to keep warm I do have a snuggle blanket but should I really have to rely on something like that to keep warm, OH paid into a small pension which takes us over by a few pounds of getting any help.

I never thought that we would have to worry about heating and food prices.

*Edit Spelling*


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

It’s gone up again to £1.59 but there was none available. I can see this being one more thing that pushes some people into poverty.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

It's been steadily going up since the fuel shortages. Now, the Ukraine invasion has given them the excuse to rise it further.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just been out for an hour. One garage £1.60 on the way out £1.63 on the way back. I don't think there was time for a tanker to unload!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

At least we still have cars and homes…


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Dont know how much petrol is . Not been out .


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> At least we still have cars and homes…


Only some of us have and if Putin has his way, not sure how long the rest of us will, but then, if he starts nuclear, I don't want to be here


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I bet you people will still drive stupidly short distances rather than walk anywhere though.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I bet you people will still drive stupidly short distances rather than walk anywhere though.


Case of having to with an old dog aggressive dog!

Anyway OPEC have stepped in and oil prices are down


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Nonnie said:


> I bet you people will still drive stupidly short distances rather than walk anywhere though.


I drive for my job. So yes I'll normally drive to the shops as I'm out anyway, even if they're close to home as I'll be on my way home anyway.

And then I drive to the horse. I could walk but carrying a saddle is quite hard work :Hilarious:Hilarious

Our local sainsburys garage went up 8p last night (164 for diesel). Morrisons garage is still at 156 so I think I'll fill up today! Apparently oil prices have gone down a bit in the Middle East so it might calm down a bit in a week or so?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Gemmaa said:


> A guy this morning spent £154 filling up his car


I'm always staggered when I look at the pump and see how much the previous driver has paid; then I wonder what on earth they drive.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Calvine said:


> I'm always staggered when I look at the pump and see how much the previous driver has paid; then I wonder what on earth they drive.


My van cost £80 last time  I guess it depends how big the tank is


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Teddy-dog said:


> My van cost £80 last time  I guess it depends how big the tank is


 Not seen any queues in this area (yet) so that's something.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Nonnie said:


> I bet you people will still drive stupidly short distances rather than walk anywhere though.


I drive for work where possible I cycle or run between appointments rarely have the time.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I’ve not looked at prices local to me this week (too scary!) but I’m off to Crufts tomorrow - so have to drive from Manchester to Birmingham and back. Off to fill up at lunchtime and dreading what I will find 

edit - it was 1.58.5 for diesel. Cost me £37 for half a tank


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Trying to find diesel for sale, doesn’t seem to be any round where I live


Edited to add
Managed to find some eventually, £1.75 a litre


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Everything is just so awful at the moment. As if 2 years of Covid wasn't enough to make people feel at an all time low, just as we're getting back to normal the prices of literally everything have become ridiculous.

We're energy savvy in this house anyway so our bills are low compared to the average but my email from EDF was totally depressing. Then add on top of that the price of fuel. My car is very rarely used as I have a works van 24/7 which is paid for by the company but my £10 every couple of weeks isnt going to get me far now! Especially as pup is starting various classes so my car usage will go up a fair bit.

Just everything at the moment is bad news.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

£1.68 on M6; £1.58 Cambridge (glad I filled up this end of my trip!)


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Siskin said:


> Trying to find diesel for sale, doesn't seem to be any round where I live
> 
> Edited to add
> Managed to find some eventually, £1.75 a litre


 Son paid £2.00 in Kent.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Son paid £2.00 in Kent.


Wow!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Siskin said:


> Wow!


 Think it was the only place he could get it . . . betcha life it will be even more next week.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Calvine said:


> Son paid £2.00 in Kent.


And it not going to go down very quickly either, the petrol companies and petrol stations are making a lot out of this crisis.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Locally (as previously reported) was £1.56 last week now £1.67 - means a refill for my little Peugeot 108 will now be, on average, £4.20 dearer 
:Arghh

Glad I filled up last week and didn't wait until this week !


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

According to The Times report the price of a barrel of oil has dropped to 98 dollars


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> And it not going to go down very quickly either, the petrol companies and petrol stations are making a lot out of this crisis.


That's the problem: once the price goes up, they never seem to go down to anything like the original price.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

For diesel-
167.4 cheapest round here at the moment at Morrisons - there are queues most days as the next cheapest is sainsburys at 172!

BP/Shell etc all seem to be around the 182/185 mark and there’s an independent place that’s charging 199.9 not sure how many customers they’re getting at that price!

(this is in north Leeds. Though a town a few miles away is more expensive so it seems to vary)


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Tesco customer filmed 'filling car up with cooking oil' as fuel prices surge across UK - Manchester Evening News

How is it that at the first sign of a shortage/price increase, normal people turn into raving loonies? Not sure if this is true (maybe some funster did it for a laugh) but I saw it in about four papers.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Tesco customer filmed 'filling car up with cooking oil' as fuel prices surge across UK - Manchester Evening News
> 
> How is it that at the first sign of a shortage/price increase, normal people turn into raving loonies? Not sure if this is true (maybe some funster did it for a laugh) but I saw it in about four papers.


We used to put a percentage of cooking oil into out pickup. Wouldn't want to do it on a more modern engine


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I drive for work but when I retire in 3 years I don't think I'll run a car. It would cost less to just get taxis where I need to be when compared to tax and insurance for a car plus petrol.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well I was excited to fill up at Costco today on the way home from my mothers as it was “only” 158p a litre…

In the garage near her it was 176p, the diesel was 189p!

There’s talk of my hours going back to what they used to be, so would make three extra journeys in a four week period. So based on 19p a mile (what my car costs for petrol just driving to work) that’s nearly another £20 a month, plus another three days parking at £7.60 a day. Ppppffftttt.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I was excited to fill up at Costco today on the way home from my mothers as it was "only" 158p a litre…
> 
> In the garage near her it was 176p, the diesel was 189p!
> 
> There's talk of my hours going back to what they used to be, so would make three extra journeys in a four week period. So based on 19p a mile (what my car costs for petrol just driving to sir) that's nearly another £20 a month, plus another three days parking at £7.60 a day. Ppppffftttt.


 To all this but a special :Banghead:Banghead that you have to pay for parking too. I can't ever get my head around the pathetic 'justification' for it.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad I didn't fill up at my local ptrol station yesterday now- it was £1.63 (£1.70 for diesel), but today's it's gone down to £1.54!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Calvine said:


> Son paid £2.00 in Kent.


 £1.70 in outer west london.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Glad I didn't fill up at my local ptrol station yesterday now- it was £1.63 (£1.70 for diesel), but today's it's gone down to £1.54!


oh brilliant! I hope ours comes down, it was £1.69 for petrol and £1.83 for diesel last night.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

3dogs2cats said:


> oh brilliant! I hope ours comes down, it was £1.69 for petrol and £1.83 for diesel last night.


Fingers crossed for you, our local has always been one of the cheaper places round here, think we could all do with a few pennies knocked off these insane prices.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Ours has gone up again. Cost me £90 to fill the van up and it wasn’t even completely empty (though not far off as I filled up because I wasn’t sure if I had enough for the day)


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> View attachment 485935


Not a bad offer, but I think 3 bedroom would be more realistic.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Fingers crossed for you, our local has always been one of the cheaper places round here, think we could all do with a few pennies knocked off these insane prices.


Sadly prices haven't come down as I had hoped however they didn't rise yesterday either so that is something at least!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

The petrol station in the village has cut their price by 5p so now it’s £1.59.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry to resurrect this, but are there petrol shortages across the UK again, or is it just something just Norfolk is suffering from- all I've seen on the local community groups the last few days is people asking which petrol stations currently have any fuel!

Not seen much in the news about it, but have noticed idiots queueing & blocking the roads again, especially annoying on the Nrwich road as we now have the influx of tourists clogging it up to contend with as well


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Sorry to resurrect this, but are there petrol shortages across the UK again, or is it just something just Norfolk is suffering from- all I've seen on the local community groups the last few days is people asking which petrol stations currently have any fuel!
> 
> Not seen much in the news about it, but have noticed idiots queueing & blocking the roads again, especially annoying on the Nrwich road as we now have the influx of tourists clogging it up to contend with as well


I think there yes sadly, due to the protesters blocking tankers. It seems to be mainly effected diesel here though so not sure if that is also due to suggestions a few weeks ago that is could rationed, I think our Government said they have no plans to begin rationing but that doesn`t stop people panicking!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Considering the glue that they stick themselves to the ground, the clothes they are wearing and the mobiles they own are made from plastics are made from….guess what, I don’t know why they are doing this other then annoy everyone else. If all fuel usage stopped tomorrow it wouldn’t be long before they were whining they were hungry and there was no food in the shops and they couldn’t get there either. Grrrrrr


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Considering the glue that they stick themselves to the ground, the clothes they are wearing and the mobiles they own are made from plastics are made from….guess what, I don't know why they are doing this other then annoy everyone else. If all fuel usage stopped tomorrow it wouldn't be long before they were whining they were hungry and there was no food in the shops and they couldn't get there either. Grrrrrr


Much as I am very much for saving the planet & reducing our disposables, I don't think this is the right way to go about it.

I do support their right to protest though, because that's something many countries don't have.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Sorry to resurrect this, but are there petrol shortages across the UK again, or is it just something just Norfolk is suffering from- all I've seen on the local community groups the last few days is people asking which petrol stations currently have any fuel!
> 
> Not seen much in the news about it, but have noticed idiots queueing & blocking the roads again, especially annoying on the Nrwich road as we now have the influx of tourists clogging it up to contend with as well


Its awful round here. There was one garage open with diesel when I took Kato to the vets so I filled up then. So many people are now posting on FB asking where is open & it's starting up again. So sick of all this sh*t, so many people are having a bad enough time already without this worry again


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Its awful round here. There was one garage open with diesel when I took Kato to the vets so I filled up then. So many people are now posting on FB asking where is open & it's starting up again. So sick of all this sh*t, *so many people are having a bad enough time already without this worry again*


Exactly this!

I didn't even look to see how much the the yo-yoing petrol prices had gone up or down today, I just filled up because there wasn't a queue.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Exactly this!
> 
> I didn't even look to see how much the the yo-yoing petrol prices had gone up or down today, I just filled up because there wasn't a queue.


 £179.9 a litre for diesel here, I can't believe how high it is


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> £179.9 a litre for diesel here, I can't believe how high it is


Yep, about the same here, cheapest here are Wroxham garage & the local Tesco, I saw a tanker was in when we'd been shopping yesterday & the cars were buzzing round it like flies around s**t!

I feel sorry for the poor Tesco staff who have to keep dealing with that.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Remember that in October the Government asked drivers from the EU to work here until March 2022... isn't it all jolly hand that the protesters are out and people seem to have forgotten that drivers are stuck in roadblocks in Kent due to Brexit rules. Frankly I'd lay my Easter chocolate on that protest being a handy cover-up for lorry driver shortages. If I was a Tory minister, I'd be paying people to join the protest...

But yes, issues in Cambridge which I'm also going to blame on a Facebook group full of people chasing fuel. One idiot posted on the wider Facebook page for our city that he'd filled up 6 jerry cans, his vans and 'the wife's' (god I hate that term) car and spent £600 on his fuel so he was apparently 'laughing' and btw the garage only had enough for 6 cars now. So yes, protesters aren't helping their cause, it's making people anti-climate emergency and that's an awful state of affairs, but neither are the halfwits who gloat and use it all up for everyone else.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Yep, about the same here, cheapest here are Wroxham garage & the local Tesco, I saw a tanker was in when we'd been shopping yesterday & the cars were buzzing round it like flies around s**t!
> 
> I feel sorry for the poor Tesco staff who have to keep dealing with that.


There has actually been a few 'Shout out's' on our local FB groups for how well staff are managing the queues, which is nice as am sure they do get abuse from people who are unable to fill up which is disgraceful.

Tbh I was looking at my outgoings & realised that if I did have to go in to my office every day then I simply wouldn't be able to afford it. Am so grateful that I can work from home. People who have to commute distances must be paying a bloody fortune & it's not like we even have affordable public transport


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> stuck in roadblocks in Kent due to Brexit rules


More to do with P&O I think this time.............



Cleo38 said:


> it's not like we even have affordable public transport


It's looking more affordable compared to petrol or diesel. OH looked at going from Sussex to Pembrokshire and it worked out about the same as fuel, but not so convenient and 2 hours more on the journey. Plus travelling with all those potential Covid carriers


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I haven’t been able to find any over the weekend I tracked some down yesterday. Lucky I’m not at work this week. They interviewed a protester on GMB she seemed perplexed people didn’t support them. 

I’d love to not have to use fuel it’s so expensive but I have to work. I do wonder what type of job these protesters do ? Do they expect ambulances to come out to them ? Their bins to be emptied? Do they eat food. 

We need to deal with the climate crisis but so many don’t have the privilege of working from home or not working. This results in stressed people trying to get fuel. I think it’s simplistic to tut at people panic buying. If your self employed you don’t go to work you don’t get paid. If I was working this week I’d have been queuing and blocking roads as well. I feel as a country we are in a complete mess.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rona said:


> More to do with P&O I think this time.............
> 
> It's looking more affordable compared to petrol or diesel. OH looked at going from Sussex to Pembrokshire and it worked out about the same as fuel, but not so convenient and 2 hours more on the journey. Plus travelling with all those potential Covid carriers


Years ago I thought about maybe using public transport one day a week for work. I soon realised this wasn't a good idea; almost double the cost, twice as long a journey & I would still have to drive to the station as there is no public transport where I live. There is no way I would risk cycling on the rural roads round here ... bad enough driving on them!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> There has actually been a few 'Shout out's' on our local FB groups for how well staff are managing the queues, which is nice as am sure they do get abuse from people who are unable to fill up which is disgraceful.
> 
> Tbh I was looking at my outgoings & realised that if I did have to go in to my office every day then I simply wouldn't be able to afford it. Am so grateful that I can work from home. People who have to commute distances must be paying a bloody fortune & it's not like we even have affordable public transport


I made the mistake of joining a FB group for fuel availability in Norfolk, rather than actual practical information it's mostly bun fights between angry motorists, it's quite funny but also a sad insight into the state of the world.

Public transport is a joke around here, that's why we bought a cheap car, not just expensive but services have been cut repeatedly.... if they turn up, lost track of how many times my poor youngest has come home late from college because the bus just never showed up.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I made the mistake of joining a FB group for fuel availability in Norfolk, rather than actual practical information it's mostly bun fights between angry motorists, it's quite funny but also a sad insight into the state of the world.
> 
> Public transport is a joke around here, that's why we bought a cheap car, not just expensive but services have been cut repeatedly.... if they turn up, lost track of how many times my poor youngest has come home late from college because the bus just never showed up.


The village FB group is quite good for fuel alerts. I posted when I dropped Kato off at the vets that there wa diesel at th garage nearby as a few people were desperate to get some.

Public transport in certain areas is terrible. Nothing round where I am but I think buses from the village (2miles away). I occasionally use the trains but every single time I do there is a delay. I don't understand why our services are so poor especially considering the amount they charge.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

rona said:


> More to do with P&O I think this time.............
> 
> It's looking more affordable compared to petrol or diesel. OH looked at going from Sussex to Pembrokshire and it worked out about the same as fuel, but not so convenient and 2 hours more on the journey. Plus travelling with all those potential Covid carriers


Probably though I _think_ it's P&O passenger not the P&O freight that laid everyone off? I think there's two companies but not trading together (I'd be changing the company name already if that's correct).

Edited to add, yes it's different though of course P&O situation undoubtedly impacts too but those extra drivers from October were here for 6 months, I remember noting that down which is very sad of me on reflection! Esp as I don't drive that much. 
https://www.marketingweek.com/po-cruises-distance-po-ferries-brand/


----------



## daveos (May 14, 2017)

Those protesters need to be dealt with pronto, What they are doing is causing misery for ordinary hard working people who are contributing to society the protesters don't seem to have to work they don't drive a car they don't buy food they have nothing delivered to there house they don't use council services like waste collection if they are sick will not use a Ambulance or if there house is on fire will they just watch it burn down after all fire engines run on Diesel.
Get in the real world Oil is used for just about everything from plastics all the way to home heating what these protesters are doing is not a peaceful protest it is equal to terrorism that is what they want to achieve mayhem, Ban this group now and start putting them in prison also blocking the Queens highway is a criminal act.
Yes I would like Oil to be replaced but it is not going to happen any time soon I'm afraid and the public are not on your side far from it.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Managed to fill up the car at 1.75 for diesel which wasn’t too bad. Suffolk seems ok for delirious t the moment but hi a lot of people are worried in case people the situation worsens as we had to sit in a queue, not too long though.
It really is ridiculous how these people are behaving.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

daveos said:


> Those protesters need to be dealt with pronto, What they are doing is causing misery for ordinary hard working people who are contributing to society the protesters don't seem to have to work they don't drive a car they don't buy food they have nothing delivered to there house they don't use council services like waste collection if they are sick will not use a Ambulance or if there house is on fire will they just watch it burn down after all fire engines run on Diesel.
> Get in the real world Oil is used for just about everything from plastics all the way to home heating what these protesters are doing is not a peaceful protest it is equal to terrorism that is what they want to achieve mayhem, Ban this group now and start putting them in prison also blocking the Queens highway is a criminal act.
> Yes I would like Oil to be replaced but it is not going to happen any time soon I'm afraid and the public are not on your side far from it.


I'd rather see a protest at the government for better public transport and cycle ways, affordable housing so key workers can live close to their workplaces... Get the structure right, make electric vehicles affordable and streets safer for pedestrians and cyclists and people will move away from fuel because there are _economic_ alternatives. I hope that 5th May will be a protest of some form.

Fortunately we do not have to use oil to heat our homes (we don't) and we can cut down on plastic, retailers are slowly doing that and bringing in alternatives that biodegrade. There is a lot happening that we can all take part in without a protest. All this seems to be doing is creating panic buying that only the wealthy and greedy fuel chasers who stockpile (also illegal if not in jerry cans) can afford. Being environmentally friendly is increasingly only for the elite yet the climate emergency affects us all and those who are now on the poverty line the most.

Not buying any fuel - what a protest that would be, just stop. If only that were possible and much like the fine applied to Johnson, would barely dent the sides of how much money the likes of Shell shareholders get.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh joy local petrol station is now out of both petrol and diesel, hope this is just while they await the tanker, I haven`t seen any long queues there but saying that apart from fuel crisis September 2000 and September 2022 it never has no fuel at all, maybe one or two of the pumps locked off but never the whole forecourt.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> If I was a Tory minister, I'd be paying people to join the protest


Would you - I mean really?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Would you - I mean really?


Probably not, that was terribly unfair to protesters. Anyway Boris threw Rwanda at us in a 'look over there' moment.


----------



## Karl43 (11 mo ago)

I just use an e bike now . Driving has become a rich person's game


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I had to post this as it made me think. It's not to say I _entirely_ agree with the protesters but that we're at the eleventh hour and there's no visible action by governments and G20 was laughable, I can empathise with the fear and this compelling argument. I still place a blame with the infrastucture that doesn't allow people choices when it comes to transport and means eco options are _only_ for the wealthy. I'd do a lot more eco living if I could afford it.

_"Climate activists are sometimes depicted as dangerous radicals, but the truly dangerous radicals are the countries that are increasing the production of fossil fuels." - United Nations Secretary General Antonio Guterres_

I'm a climate scientist and a desperate father. How can I plead any harder? What will it take? What can my colleagues and I do to stop this catastrophe unfolding now all around us with such excruciating clarity?

On Wednesday, I was arrested for locking myself to an entrance to the JP Morgan Chase building in downtown Los Angeles with colleagues and supporters. Our action in LA is part of an international campaign organized by a loosely knit group of concerned scientists called Scientist Rebellion, involving more than 1,200 scientists in 26 countries and supported by local climate groups. Our day of action follows the IPCC Working Group 3 reportreleased Monday, which details the harrowing gap between where society is heading and where we need to go. Our movement is growing fast.

*We chose JP Morgan Chase because out of all the investment banks in the world, JP Morgan Chase funds the most new fossil fuel projects. As the new IPCC report explains, emissions from current and planned fossil energy infrastructure are already more than twice the amount that would push the planet over 1.5°C of global heating, a level of heating that will bring much more intense heat, fire, storms, flooding, and drought than the present 1.2°C.*

Even limiting heating to below 2°C, a level of heating that in my opinion could threaten civilization as we know it, would require emissions to peak before 2025. As UN Secretary General Antonio Guterres said in the press conference on Monday: "Investing in new fossil fuel infrastructure is moral and economic madness." And yet, this is precisely what President Biden, most other world leaders, and major banks are doing. It's no exaggeration to say that Chase and other banks are contributing to murder and neocidethrough their fossil fuel finance.

Earth breakdown is much worse than most people realize. The science indicates that as fossil fuels continue to heat our planet, everything we love is at risk. For me, one of the most horrific aspects of all this is the juxtaposition of present-day and near-future climate disasters with the "business as usual" occurring all around me. It's so surreal that I often find myself reviewing the science to make sure it's really happening, a sort of scientific nightmare arm-pinch. Yes, it's really happening.

If everyone could see what I see coming, society would switch into climate emergency mode and end fossil fuels in just a few years.

I hate being the Cassandra. I'd rather just be with my family and do science. But I feel morally compelled to sound the alarm. By the time I switched from astrophysics into Earth science in 2012, I'd realized that facts alone were not persuading world leaders to take action. So I explored other ways to create social change, all the while becoming increasingly concerned. I joined Citizens' Climate Lobby. I reduced my own emissions by 90% and wrote a book about how this turned out to be satisfying, fun, and connecting. I gave up flying, started a website to help encourage others, and organized colleagues to pressure the American Geophysical Union to reduce academic flying. I helped organize FridaysForFuture in the US. I co-founded a popular climate app and started the first ad agency for the Earth. I spoke at climate rallies, city council meetings, and local libraries and churches. I wrote article after article, open letter after open letter. I gave hundreds of interviews, always with authenticity, solid facts, and an openness to showing vulnerability. I've encouraged and supported countless climate activists and young people behind the scenes. And this was all on my personal time and at no small risk to my scientific career.

Nothing has worked. It's now the eleventh hour and I feel terrified for my kids, and terrified for humanity. I feel deep grief over the loss of forests and corals and diminishing biodiversity. But I'll keep fighting as hard as I can for this Earth, no matter how bad it gets, because it can always get worse. And it will continue to get worse until we end the fossil fuel industry and the exponential quest for ever more profit at the expense of everything else. There is no way to fool physics.

Martin Luther King Jr said, "He who accepts evil without protesting against it is really cooperating with it." Out of necessity, and after exhaustive efforts, I've joined the ranks of those who selflessly risk their freedom and put their bodies on the line for the Earth, despite ridicule from the ignorant and punishment from a colonizing legal system designed to protect the planet-killing interests of the rich. It's time we all join them. The feeling of solidarity is a wonderful balm.

As for the climate scientists? We've been trying to tell you this whole time.


*Peter Kalmus is a climate scientist and author based in Los Angeles*


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Karl43 said:


> I just use an e bike now . Driving has become a rich person's game


But for those of us who live rurally it is our only means of transport, we don't have any other options unfortunately.

Roads where I live are in a terrible state (another rant of mine! ) & coupled with the amount of heavy farm vehicles that use the roads (I live in a farming area) cycling is just not a safe option IMO.
It's so much easier to live in a town where there are shops nearby, public transport & well maintained roads, use of a car is not that necessary.

IME it's poorer people who are being most affected by these fuel price rises.& inconsiderate protestors blocking lorries. On our village FB some people haven't been able to get to work & therefore will not be paid. It's criminal that people now have yet another worry to add to the ever growing list


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I haven’t been able to find fuel for two days also can’t really afford it. It’s just stressful. If I didn’t drive I would’nt get to all my work appointments.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Surely they could cut vat on fuel for a while to help us with so many other things going up.

After all it's taxed twice as it, fuel tax and vat.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> I haven't been able to find fuel for two days also can't really afford it. It's just stressful. If I didn't drive I would'nt get to all my work appointments.


And that's it, most of us have no option. I would much prefer to use public transport at times. When I worked in London I got a train then a tube to work (I worked in Victoria) so read so many books during that period. Whilst I don't miss the commute at all (especially in summer) I do miss being able to sit back & read on my journey. I do listen to books on Audible when driving now but it's not the same at all


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> I haven't been able to find fuel for two days also can't really afford it. It's just stressful. If I didn't drive I would'nt get to all my work appointments.


Is it just a problem in certain areas? There isn't an issue in Yorkshire. Hope you find some soon.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jobeth said:


> Is it just a problem in certain areas? There isn't an issue in Yorkshire. Hope you find some soon.


Yes Oxfordshire is dry but I've managed to get some at my mums.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Jobeth said:


> Is it just a problem in certain areas? There isn't an issue in Yorkshire. Hope you find some soon.


Seem to be up and down in (north) Leeds. had a couple of days where the two local supermarket garages ran out or were low but seems ok now. I had to fill up the other week and there were only 2 pumps of diesel left. Earlier in the week the sainsburys had none left.

I need to fill up again tomorrow but I think it'll be able to get some. It's not great when you have to use your vehicle for work, I have no choice to try and fill up. If the garages were empty I'd have to cancel work!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

May I ask if there are still issues with supply? I have a load of stuff to take to an animal rescue in Norfolk but if it’s still an issue I may leave it though rather not. Thank you in advance.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> But for those of us who live rurally it is our only means of transport, we don't have any other options unfortunately.
> 
> *Roads where I live are in a terrible state* (another rant of mine! ) & coupled with the amount of heavy farm vehicles that use the roads (I live in a farming area) cycling is just not a safe option IMO.
> It's so much easier to live in a town where there are shops nearby, public transport & well maintained roads, use of a car is not that necessary.
> ...


Ugh don't get me started, we have a lot of local roads in dire need of repair & this weekend they've been resurfacing roads that are actually not too bad, there's no logic to it whatsoever!

@MollySmith I haven't seen any queues or 'no fuel' signs in the last week or so, I'm in North Norfolk though so not sure if it's different elsewhere.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

It seems to have settled for now around here @MollySmith.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I heard about a group of protestors that stopped a lorry carrying oil and wouldn’t let it move. What they seem to understand was that the oil was actually rape seed oil for cooking.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siskin said:


> I heard about a group of protestors that stopped a lorry carrying oil and wouldn't let it move. What they seem to understand was that the oil was actually rape seed oil for cooking.


Isn't there now a problem with certain cooking oils now? Am sure I read something that some supermarkets were limiting purchases.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Isn't there now a problem with certain cooking oils now? Am sure I read something that some supermarkets were limiting purchases.


Oil seed rape is being limited to buy due to it mainly coming from Ukraine. We can grow it it in this country but its a difficult crop to bring to harvest as it gets hit by flea beetle in its initial growth stage and wood pigeons which can strip a field. This year the crop of rape is looking as if it could be a good one for those that have grown it and managed to get it this far, so long as the weather behaves itself and there isn't a) a drought or b) monsoon like rains. At the moment rape is at a sky high price which is nice for any arable farmers who happened to have any in their store, but most farmers haven't or sold it prior to harvest on the futures market.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

To add, last years rape harvest was poor in the UK due to the weather, flea beetle and pigeons


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Ugh don't get me started, we have a lot of local roads in dire need of repair & this weekend they've been resurfacing roads that are actually not too bad, there's no logic to it whatsoever!
> 
> @MollySmith I haven't seen any queues or 'no fuel' signs in the last week or so, I'm in North Norfolk though so not sure if it's different elsewhere.


Thank you, we were heading to Faith at Hickling and it seems okay according to a couple of friends (also an excuse to run Molly on the beach as well as do good charitable stuff!)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> Thank you, we were heading to Faith at Hickling and it seems okay according to a couple of friends (also an excuse to run Molly on the beach as well as do good charitable stuff!)


I had no problems getting petrol on Friday at the Stalham Tesco, which is probably the nearest to FAITH & definitely cheaper than that other one on the A149 the other side of Potter Heigham!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Diesel is more expensive in Scotland we’ve found.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siskin said:


> Oil seed rape is being limited to buy due to it mainly coming from Ukraine. We can grow it it in this country but its a difficult crop to bring to harvest as it gets hit by flea beetle in its initial growth stage and wood pigeons which can strip a field. This year the crop of rape is looking as if it could be a good one for those that have grown it and managed to get it this far, so long as the weather behaves itself and there isn't a) a drought or b) monsoon like rains. At the moment rape is at a sky high price which is nice for any arable farmers who happened to have any in their store, but most farmers haven't or sold it prior to harvest on the futures market.


Thanks, I had the radio on but wasn't listening 100%. There are lots of rape fields round here. They look so beautiful, especially when there are really dark blue skies.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Thanks, I had the radio on but wasn't listening 100%. There are lots of rape fields round here. They look so beautiful, especially when there are really dark blue skies.


Rip your dog to shreds if they go hunting in it!!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I had no problems getting petrol on Friday at the Stalham Tesco, which is probably the nearest to FAITH & definitely cheaper than that other one on the A149 the other side of Potter Heigham!


That one on A149 is very expensive!

Thank you so much, our plans are bit derailed as my mum isn't very well. We'll try again in a few weeks.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rona said:


> Rip your dog to shreds if they go hunting in it!!


They don't, no hunting for my lot. They know the rules


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

Lurcherlad said:


> Diesel is more expensive in Scotland we've found.


Scotland's oil is privatised so we don't benefit from the North Sea oil at all and thus, it costs a higher % of our paycheck to pay for fuel. Combined with the fact that a lot of Scotland is very rural and sparsely populated, we tend to pay more than England. ):


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Oil seed rape is being limited to buy due to it mainly coming from Ukraine. We can grow it it in this country but its a difficult crop to bring to harvest as it gets hit by flea beetle in its initial growth stage and wood pigeons which can strip a field. This year the crop of rape is looking as if it could be a good one for those that have grown it and managed to get it this far, so long as the weather behaves itself and there isn't a) a drought or b) monsoon like rains. At the moment rape is at a sky high price which is nice for any arable farmers who happened to have any in their store, but most farmers haven't or sold it prior to harvest on the futures market.


It's always grown well & in abundance around here, it's in full flower right now.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> It's always grown well & in abundance around here, it's in full flower right now.


Do t know where you live. OSR does better further north as the flea beetle is less prevalent


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Do t know where you live. OSR does better further north as the flea beetle is less prevalent


I'm in North Norfolk, it's only become a major crop here in the last 10 or 15 years or so, back when biodiesel was touted be the next big thing in green fuel.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm in North Norfolk, it's only become a major crop here in the last 10 or 15 years or so, back when biodiesel was touted be the next big thing in green fuel.


Same where we live in Gloucestershire. There was even a farm selling bio diesel for a few years. We used to run the pick up we had partly on OSR and it ran fine on it. There used to be places collecting fish and chip shop oil and turning it to bio fuel, the only trouble was that the fishy smell stayed in the fuel.
From what I've read, if you get OSR in to the ground and growing early enough, such as just after wheat is harvested in mid August, then there's a good chance that the plant will be past the tender first leaf stage in September which is when the beetle attacks it, which could be why it grows well in Norfolk due to it being a sunny county and although drier is irrigated well.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Pic from our morning walk yesterday. Looks so pretty


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Am sure I read something that some supermarkets were limiting purchases


Waitrose here apparently have (or had a couple of weeks ago) a limit of two bottles of sunflower oil per customer. I hardly use any; a bottle will last me for weeks.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Petrol from Tescos £1.71 per litre  Other garages are lower in the £1.65 region

We go to this garage as it has Pay at Pump and you dont have to go inside the shop


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> Petrol from Tescos £1.71 per litre  Other garages are lower in the £1.65 region
> 
> We go to this garage as it has Pay at Pump and you dont have to go inside the shop


Does it vary by region, as it was £1.58 the other day could well have gone up though- even our 'cheap' local garage has shot up to £1.66.

This is getting ridiculous, how much more can we all take with everything going up so much & at such a fast rate?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Does it vary by region, as it was £1.58 the other day could well have gone up though- even our 'cheap' local garage has shot up to £1.66.
> 
> This is getting ridiculous, how much more can we all take with everything going up so much & at such a fast rate?


Sorry my post was a bit muddled . I think it does vary from region to region. I'm on the outskirts of West London so I assume prices would be higher here . In my area . it has been varying by a couple of pennies from garage to garage but the Tesco one was the highest . But they've all been above 1.60
The prices have been going up and down like yoyo's since the petrol crises.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

£1.78 up here in West Yorkshire!  thought they would be coming down by now but no…

oh that is for diesel though, I don’t take any notice of the petrol price haha


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Teddy-dog said:


> £1.78 up here in West Yorkshire!  thought they would be coming down by now but no…
> 
> *oh that is for diesel though, I don't take any notice of the petrol price haha*


Although my car is petrol I still glance at diesel prices out of habit as my last 3 cars were diesel, it's about the same here in Norfolk, give or take a couple of pennies.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Teddy-dog said:


> £1.78 up here in West Yorkshire!  thought they would be coming down by now but no…
> 
> oh that is for diesel though, I don't take any notice of the petrol price haha


 £1.88 for diesel in the garages near me (Norfolk)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We could never upstand when we were on holiday in France why the price of diesel was so much cheaper than petrol when it costs more over here.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We’re still in Suffolk and prices last time we were out and about we’re still on the high side. Haven’t been anywhere for a while so don’t really know


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

_Anyone remember the fuel blockades and other protests in 2000?

Where are they now?

Sorry, wrong government....._


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

We've just hit £1.92


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Saw diesel at £1.99 yesterday.😱


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

My son sent me this photo which more or less brings home to you just how much it costs to fill up.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Petrol has just dipped below £1.60 again here.
Only another 11p to go and we will be back to where this started


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I still paid 1.67 yesterday. Used pay at pump and it stopped at £99 before it was full. Can’t wait to be able to actually fill it that way again.


----------

